# Code for fear of flying



## nikki (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the code for fear of flying?


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 15, 2010)

300.29


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2010)

A fear of flying is a fear of being on an airplane (aeroplane), or other flying vehicle, such as a helicopter, while in flight. It is also sometimes referred to as aerophobia, aviatophobia, aviophobia or pteromechanophobia.

So 300.29 is correct code.

VJ.


----------

